# Would you take your Cruze off roading? This guy did...



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

How much of you would take your Chevrolet Cruze off roading? I know if i had a cruze i would NEVER attempt such a thing. But I know some people are brave enough to do it. This one guy was, apparently he got wrong directions that landed him to where he now is in the video. poor cruze...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looking for the "*Lost Dutchman Gold Mine*"?

...that's the kind of "testing" GM should've done on the Cruze at their *Yuma Proving Ground* facilities--lots of rocks & sand--because that'll find those annoying "squeeks & rattles."

...probably NOT part of their _"...4,000,000 miles of global testing..."_ (wink,wink).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

is offroading


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...looking for the "*Lost Dutchman Gold Mine*"?
> 
> ...that's the kind of "testing" GM should've done on the Cruze at their *Yuma Proving Ground* facilities--lots of rocks & sand--because that'll find those annoying "squeeks & rattles."
> 
> ...probably NOT part of their _"...4,000,000 miles of global testing..."_ (wink,wink).


yea, really ....GM should've done some Cruze test's like this just for the heck of it to see how far the cruze will really go in those types of driving conditions. I would love to see how that goes lol. 

Chevrolet Cruze goes off-roading = epic commercial


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

Ha, it actually didn't do too bad!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Car looks so out of place there, but it didn't do too bad.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Time to go muddin!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> YouTube - chevrolet cruze rally is offroading


 Is that really what the rally sport Cruze looks like? I would guess some modifcations, but that's a built-from-scratch dune buggy with a Cruze sticker on it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> YouTube - chevrolet cruze rally is offroading


And i bet that guy still gets 35 MPG!

Also NO i would NEVER take it off roading. I barely go through puddles here. I either avoid them or just brake and go slowly.. (Even if whoever is behind me honks).


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

No... I wouldn't. 
But on the topic of brand name cars doing stuff worth covering on tv (like speed channel etc) I wonder why there are no "races" of REAL production cars vs REAL production cars on a Laguna Seca type track. REAL cars racing with trained drivers who put some of these high end PRODUCTION cars to the REAL test on a REAL track ????
STOCK ZR1's 
" Cobra's 
" Challengers
" Camaro's
" Vipers
" 911's 
" All the other Big Braggers 
Real non modified cars trying to beat each other at their "bragging game" 
Or does this exist and I just never heard of it? 
Point being, if you build something like a ZR1 and make all the claims, why not put it on the stage of reality? 
Now THAT's "reality tv" to me..... yessir.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

He's obviously an old man, he might be lost or confused. The guy recording should have asked if he needed help.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Its a rental


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would never take MY Cruze out there but I'd totally do it to a rental


----------

